

Ask HN: Help Finding/Deciding on A Graphics Designer - QuantumGuy

Hi Hacker News, so lately I have been working on this idea. Now I can code or at least I can learn to code and have been doing so for the past month. Problem is I cannot design but I am learning from hackdesign unfortunately I have no cash to shell out for a mac. So I can't really do stuff with what I have learned yet. Which leads me to the main point of this post. How do I find s graphics designer and how do I decide if that graphics designer is the right one? I am currently having a friend do some initial mockup sketches but he has talent just no drive. I have given him deadlines multiple times and he has failed to meet most of them. I am wary of cutting the cord with him but am unsure if I should continue working with him.
======
UX-UI-Guru
Agree with @michaelpinto. Designers (I'm one of them) get inquiries all the
time, as devs do, where people are offering ownership instead of pay. There's
only so much room to accept projects like that. And generally, it takes far
too long to recoup the costs for the time spent working on those types of
projects.

------
michaelpinto
Are you actually paying your friend? Not being paid is a wonderful way to
eliminate someone's motivation.

~~~
QuantumGuy
No but I told him 50/50 on profits

~~~
michaelpinto
To be a real graphic designer takes years of learning your craft, it's no
different than any other profession: And honestly you get what you pay for in
this world. What you did with that designer is known as "spec work" and
frankly no real designer would touch that.

Yes if you are starting a company i can see sweat for equity, but even then
you'd want to issue shares in said company...

~~~
QuantumGuy
Then I will figure something out thank you for the help

~~~
michaelpinto
Either save the money, or invest the time and do it yourself. By the way
there's no crime in a first project not having design. And not for nothing it
couldn't hurt to learn a bit about UI even if you don't do that over the long
run!

~~~
QuantumGuy
I will do the latter since I have no way to do the first. Thank you again.

~~~
michaelpinto
...like the sneaker commercial says "just do it!"

